# this amount of yellowing normal?



## ftw2012 (Aug 27, 2006)

im 4 to 5 weeks into flower and i know the lower leaves yellow and die.   these have been yellow for about a week and a half....guess i thought they would have shrivled and died by now.    so now im just wondering if i maybe have other problem?  my PH is a bit high..at about 7.  ive feed bloom ferts 3 times at half strength or so.   everything gonna be ok?
   thanks in advance!


----------



## rockydog (Aug 27, 2006)

did you feed it veg ferts till about 2 weeks into flower. That seems to hold yellowing off for a while. I dont think you have a problem though, looks good IMHO. Lets see what some of these pros say though


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 27, 2006)

i did give it a little stronger then half strength vegs ferts until about 2 weeks into flower.  then started bloom ferts at week 3 about.


----------



## Hick (Aug 28, 2006)

It looks fine to me ftw.


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks you HICK!  i thought it was fine...but first grow so id maybe be killing it, ya know?  thanks again


----------



## 1HIGHGODDESS (Aug 30, 2006)

Question To This Topic..is Pull'in Off These Yellow Leaves Ok To Do?...or Is It Better To Just Let It Be?

Mine Are Are About 1ft Tall But Yellow Leave Started...
I Was Thinking Lack Of Fert...what Is The Right Fert To Use Btw?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 30, 2006)

It wont hurt to carefully remove the dead or damaged leaves IMO.


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 31, 2006)

ive heard to let the leaves fall themselves.   something about the plant using the energy  from those leaves  removing them is like taking food away from your lady.....so i just let them fall off.  cant hurt i wouldnt think


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 31, 2006)

You'll realize when theres nothing left to a leaf but rotting vegetation.


----------



## monkey (Sep 1, 2006)

what ppm are u giving them and what nutrinets?


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 1, 2006)

i give them about 3 quarts once a week.   about 1/3 to 1/2 strength of age old bloom ferts


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 1, 2006)

your leaves will also yellow when starving for nutes, as you may or may not notice at the end of flowering when you cut them off the nutes.  I let them drop when they ready.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 1, 2006)

like hick said, this is normal.  i clip them off.  dead leaves attact pests sometimes and i like a clean room.  yer doing great.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 1, 2006)

they turn yellow and fall...because the plant thinks its fall........remove them after they naturally drop...


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 1, 2006)

so i guess just keep doing what im doin....thanks for the advice everyone!


----------

